# the "Bristol pong"



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2005)

Was it just me, or was there a gawd-awful niff in the air yesterday evening ?

5.30 pm at Frenchay the reak of sour milk was making me gag ...

noticed it again at Lawrence Hill around 10pm so my guess is it was hugging the Frome valley - luckily the rain shower damped it down ...

I heard a rumour it was muck spreading somewhere..

May have been down to the wind that also filled my garden with rubbish from Tesco


----------



## easy g (Sep 27, 2005)

Lolly noticed it as well as she was on her way home from work...

she wondered if it was muckspreading as well????

any pig farms nearby?

has butchers showered recently??


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 27, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I heard a rumour it was muck spreading somewhere..



I can concur...smelled more like shit-drilling than silage or good'ol muck. :vom:,,,mind you i saw a gurt pile of horse manure up at the allotments Knowle way last night...maybe it was _intransit_ over rush'our?  


Note::Etnies and dandelion slaughter don't mix on days like this...my poor trainers!


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 27, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> ...has butchers showered recently??



I saw Krs this mornin' in Brunswick Sq...downwind!!!!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 27, 2005)

Yep, Bristol definitely smelt of shit yesterday.    

It was pretty windy, wasn't it.  I reckon it was wafting down from Dundry again (-like it was the other week).


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah I noticed it yesterday - muck spreading in Dundry again I reckon, it was pretty windy so that'll be why it was wafting our way.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=130437


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 27, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Yep, Bristol definitely smelt of shit yesterday.


_
You talkin' to me...._


----------



## easy g (Sep 27, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I saw Krs this mornin' in Brunswick Sq...downwind!!!!



yikes....

oh for blocked sinuses


----------



## J77 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah - drove through Knowle around 6 - stunk bad.

Didn't fizzer say it was the fish-gut spreading of the Dundry Hill in the last 'pong' thread?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah I noticed it yesterday - muck spreading in Dundry again I reckon, it was pretty windy so that'll be why it was wafting our way.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=130437




oops - knew I'd seen a thread somewhere


----------



## Wee Beastie (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah I noticed it. Thought one'f me housemates had vomited outside the back door.


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 27, 2005)

Do they still spread pig muck out Frenchay way, and does it still pen and ink as you drive past Bridgewater when the cellophane factory is goin' strong?

Come to think of it, it could have been the Frenchay pig mucking, gawd that used to smell strong.    Had to go for a quart of scrump to get over ee.


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 27, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Yeah - drove through Knowle around 6 - stunk bad.
> 
> Didn't fizzer say it was the fish-gut spreading of the Dundry Hill in the last 'pong' thread?



Used to live in Paddock Gardens, Whitchurch, just down the bottom of the hill from Dundry.  I could see Dundry and the sports centre from the kitchen and front bedroom(s) windows.    I used to drive up a narrow and fairly steep lane to the top for a pint or two some evenings.


----------



## J77 (Sep 27, 2005)

That pub in Dundry's not too bad for a Sunday Roast either


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 27, 2005)

Definitely not coming from Frenchay, not sure if they still do muck spreading but I've lived here (Eastville) for 8 years and not smelt anything too minging.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 27, 2005)

It's odd.  I know we experienced a similar pong a few weeks ago, but I don't remember it in previous years...


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 27, 2005)

I blame global warming, myself.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 27, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I blame global warming, myself.



No, I reckon Squelch's right: -it's krs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> Do they still spread pig muck out Frenchay way, and does it still pen and ink as you drive past Bridgewater when the cellophane factory is goin' strong?
> 
> Come to think of it, it could have been the Frenchay pig mucking, gawd that used to smell strong.    Had to go for a quart of scrump to get over ee.


The pigs are long gone, as are the battery hens,  but I vaguely remember savouring the aroma from the cauldrons of swill on an autumn evening as I cycled down Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 27, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> ...savouring the aroma from the cauldrons of swill on an autumn evening...



What a poetic image...   

_<changes tagline>   _


----------



## inks (Sep 28, 2005)

A few weeks ago, during the long, heavy spell of hot weather there was a strong pong all along the Frome.

I noticed it first around Wade Street.  Then over the days and weeks it seemed to spread.

Mind, Wade Street is always a bit whiffy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2005)

inks said:
			
		

> A few weeks ago, during the long, heavy spell of hot weather there was a strong pong all along the Frome.
> 
> I noticed it first around Wade Street.  Then over the days and weeks it seemed to spread.
> 
> Mind, Wade Street is always a bit whiffy.


The Frome itself tends to smell a bit odd - maybe of detergent - I used to cycle through Eastville Park ....

I was thinking more of there being a low air pressure region over the valley.
 Monday evening there was no smell once you reached cheltenham road, but it reappeared just past the St Pauls roundabout.

Is Wade street the last place the Frome is visible before it re-emerges at the centre ?

.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 28, 2005)

Agreed that the Frome quite often smells minging. The worst bit is by Tesco, and it often looks frothy and horrible as well, although it gets cleaner as it goes towards town.


----------



## easy g (Sep 28, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> What a poetic image...
> 
> _<changes tagline>   _



I'm sure I've got an album by them somewhere


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> I'm sure I've got an album by them somewhere


no doubt Bob Dylan could have made something of the hard life of the Frenchay swineherds 

the answer is blowing in the wind .....


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> Note::Etnies and dandelion slaughter don't mix on days like this...my poor trainers!


I must try to phone the shop to reserve a second pair for work.

I still desperately need a couple of pairs of semi-reasonable goretex walking shoes (most stop at UK 11 or 12) and my cycle shoes have holes in them (after 18 years of cycling I still prefer to stomp on the pedals so need tread on the instep). The current equivalent of my Shimano shoes are smaller  

edited to say - just found an online source of big hiking trainers, 

http://www.bigsize.co.uk/

now what I need is cycling shoes :- 







my current ones - thin soles with stiffening plate


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 28, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Was it just me, or was there a gawd-awful niff in the air yesterday evening ?
> 
> 5.30 pm at Frenchay the reak of sour milk was making me gag ...
> 
> ...


Cloudbuster chemicals.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Cloudbuster chemicals.


what are those then ?


----------



## easy g (Sep 29, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> what are those then ?



it's a whole new kettle of fish.....that's what it is


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 29, 2005)

No to mention the BRISTOL HUM, has anyone else witnessed this weird noise late at night / early morning ? ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> it's a whole new kettle of fish.....that's what it is









Seems to be a whole lot of Wilhelm Reich new-age quackery


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 29, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> it's a whole new kettle of fish.....that's what it is


Sounds (smells?) more like a bucket of old ling guts.  I'm coming down your way next month, I'll have to give Frenchay a sniff.


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 2, 2005)

More Suff here http://control-alt-delete.ca/v-web/bulletin/bb/viewtopic.php?p=26309&

My theory is it's all the cars.  As any cyclist will tell you cars with catalytic convertors often pong, especially when the car hasnt run for long.  Lots of cars, lots of short journeys, qed big pong.


----------



## Velouria (Oct 2, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> No to mention the BRISTOL HUM, has anyone else witnessed this weird noise late at night / early morning ? ?


Everybody hears a hum at 3am ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> More Suff here http://control-alt-delete.ca/v-web/bulletin/bb/viewtopic.php?p=26309&
> 
> My theory is it's all the cars.  As any cyclist will tell you cars with catalytic convertors often pong, especially when the car hasnt run for long.  Lots of cars, lots of short journeys, qed big pong.


There _was_ a smell I'd been noticing as a cyclist and I'd assumed it was due to the excessive wear of brake pads and clutch plates caused by the poor driving I frequently witness ... but that turns out to be the high friction surfaces "Shellcoat" they've been painting on the roads.

Interesting link, but I think we might first seek  a slightly less "tin foil hat" explanation.  

This smell (to my nose) was organic in nature - very much like sour milk when at its strongest - a smell I'm very sensitive to as a long-term avoider of dairy products - I've googled for this but all I can find mentioned as a waste product from catalytic convertors is hydrogen sulphide.

I'd go with manure spreading as the windiness on that day should have reduced road traffic pollution I would have thought ...

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 2, 2005)

I would go for a comination of most of the above. Muck spreading has caused an intermittment stink over the years for as long as I can remember, but it never smelt quite as bad, or as toxic as this.

Maybe the muck they spread is itself shittier than it used to be, but I think it's also the steady increase in diesel. I find it violently toxic at the best of times, which is exactly what diesel is, and combined with the stink of muck it's just becomes putrid.

Sometimes on Cheltenham Rd, by the Arches, the rotton stink of sulphur from the traffic, and onions from the takeaways makes my eyes water, along my nose, throat and ears. It seems similar to that, but on a grander scale.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 2, 2005)

PS: On another forum I saw someone put it down to an increase in ghost activity! Not sure if they were joking or not.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 2, 2005)

@ gentlegreen & munkeeunit


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> @ gentlegreen & munkeeunit
> http://www.mninter.net/~richard/Please do not feed the trolls.jpg








I was a bit sarky in my response though


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 2, 2005)

Trolls aren't fussy what they eat - if you keep replying to them, they'll keep posting here.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 2, 2005)

I just thought the smell was the people who live there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2005)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> I just thought the smell was the people who live there.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 2, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> No to mention the BRISTOL HUM, has anyone else witnessed this weird noise late at night / early morning ? ?




the hummadruz


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 2, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> No to mention the BRISTOL HUM, has anyone else witnessed this weird noise late at night / early morning ? ?






			
				MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> the hummadruz



Not quite sure what you mean. Sometimes there is a weird electric hum at night that I hear sometimes. Low level, but quite annoying once you become aware of it. I've even tried turning off all the plugs in my room to see if that's it, but that's not it. 

Could be a lot of things. We are surrounded by electrical appliances more than ever, so a low level background hum might not be unreasonable to expect.

Electrical appliances are like spiders in that you are never more than 6ft away from one, it seems.   

Or it might be tinnitus.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2005)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> I just thought the smell was the people who live there.



but milesy doesn't live here


----------

